# U2 for 5x5



## Alejandro (Jan 9, 2013)

Although you did not comment in my other post, here are these algorithms, hope you like them, greetings.

Buffer Ul



Uf My'U2Md'M'U2MdM'yM'U2
Ur U2
Ub M'y'U2MdM'U2Md'M'yMU2


Fu yM'uMU2M'u'My'
Fr U2l'E2lU2l'E2lU2
Fl rE2r'U2rE2r'
Fd yMdM'U2Md'M'y'


Ru UM'u'MU2M'uMU'
Rb r'E'rU2r'Er
Rf rEr'U2rE'r'
Rd UMd'M'U2MdM'U'


Lu UM'uMU2M'u'MU'
Lf r'ErU2r'E'r
Lb rE'r'U2rEr'
Ld UMdM'U2Md'M'U'


Bu yM'u'MU2M'uMy'
Bl r'E2rU2r'E2r
Br U2lE2l'U2lE2l'U2
Bd yMd'M'U2MdM'y'


Db U'Mu2M'U2Mu2M'U
Dr yM'u2MU2M'u2My'
Dl y'U2M'u2MU2M'u2MU2y
Df UM'u2MU2M'u2MU'


----------



## qqwref (Jan 9, 2013)

These are just for the t-centers, right? And exactly what do you mean by M, d, etc.? It's not completely clear because we are talking about the 5x5x5.

PS: I don't know if this is useful or not, but
Fw' r' E r U r' E' r U' Fw (U2)


----------



## DrKorbin (Jan 9, 2013)

Dl: (S' d2 S) U2 (S' d2 S)


----------



## mattch00 (Jan 9, 2013)

What are these algorithms for, like I know the 5x5 but what part of it?


----------



## JasonK (Jan 9, 2013)

mattch00 said:


> What are these algorithms for, like I know the 5x5 but what part of it?



They're for solving the centres blindfolded.


----------



## mattch00 (Jan 9, 2013)

Ah. Unfortunately I'm not really interested, especially since I can't even solve a 3x3 blindfolded.


----------



## Alejandro (Jan 9, 2013)

@qqwref
M is the usual M for 3x3 and d=Dw D'


@Drkorbin
Your algorithm does not work for buffer Ul


----------



## DrKorbin (Jan 9, 2013)

Alejandro said:


> @qqwref
> @Drkorbin
> Your algorithm does not work for buffer Ul



I believe it does

UPD: Oops, I'm very sorry, I mixed up.
If your buffer is Ul, then the alg for Dr is (S d2 S') U2 (S d2 S').
For Dl you either do a setup to Dr or something like U2 (S' d2 S) U2 (S' d2 S) U2


----------

